# Dahme-Spreewald: Algenproblem!



## Thomas. (21. Mai 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Habt Ihr verstärkte Algenbildungen an Euren Gewässern auch schon beobachtet?


ein Bild vom 19.05, vor anderthalb Wochen war noch nichts, und auch die Jahre vorher war nie was.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Mai 2021)

Puh, da ist ja ordentlich was drauf! Macht das den Fischen schon was aus? Irgendetwas gesehen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2021)

Wie auf dem Bild von Thomas sah es bei uns im April an vielen fränkischen Weihern aus, mit starker regionaler Abhängigkeit. Mittlerweile hat sich das Problem durch die Niederschläge und den starken Wind gelöst. Es gibt aber ansteigende Meldungen von Mitgliedern, dass gefangene Karpfen moderig schmecken. Das war in der Vergangenheit kaum der Fall. Offensichtlich hat sich der Blaualgenbestand in Gewässern erhöht.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Puh, da ist ja ordentlich was drauf! Macht das den Fischen schon was aus? Irgendetwas gesehen?


In der Phase nicht.
Erst wenn das Zeug absinkt und verrottet, setzt die Sauerstoffzehrung ein.
Grundsätzlich sind solche Kleingewässer, wegen ihrem geringen Wasserkörper, sehr empfänglich für Störungen und äußere Einflüsse.
Sei es jetzt klimatisch oder durch Einträge, selbst ein Sahara Staubeintrag kann solche Algenblüten auslösen und der Bauer von nebenan sowieso.

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sei es jetzt klimatisch oder durch Einträge, selbst ein Sahara Staubeintrag kann solche Algenblüten auslösen und der Bauer von nebenan sowieso.


und wenn Omis und Tanten weiter schön die Entlein füttern,


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2021)

und die Verhätschelung von Nilgänsen usw. sowieso, , die scheixxen so einen Tümpel schnell zu.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Mai 2021)

Über die letzten Jahre immer wieder, 2019 ganz schlimm. 

https://www.regio-tv.de/mediathek/video/50-000-tote-fische-im-max-eyth-see/ 

Hier die Gegenmaßnahmen 
https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/...see.773f167e-09e1-49da-901d-3ebacecb4df0.html 

Der Bestand wird derzeit neu aufgebaut mit Aalen, Schleien, Barschen, Hechtbrut... 
Hoffen wir das alle Maßnahmen greifen und sich solch traurige Szenen nicht mehr wiederholen.


----------



## Thomas. (21. Mai 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Puh, da ist ja ordentlich was drauf! Macht das den Fischen schon was aus? Irgendetwas gesehen?


bis jetzt scheint alles ok zu sein, aber das fischen schenk ich mir dort erst mal.
werde mir am Sonntag das noch mal anschauen


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Über die letzten Jahre immer wieder, 2019 ganz schlimm.
> 
> https://www.regio-tv.de/mediathek/video/50-000-tote-fische-im-max-eyth-see/
> 
> ...



Das Gutachten wird aber einigen Karpfenfreaks gar nicht gefallen


----------



## Thomas. (21. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> und der Bauer von nebenan sowieso.
> 
> Jürgen



da ist tat sächlich neben an ein Milchbauer der auch neben dem See ein Maisfeld hat, im Sommer wenns nicht geregnet hat sieht man am See immer wenn er am Sprengen ist.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und wenn Omis und Tanten weiter schön die Entlein füttern,


so was ist hier nicht, ab und an verirrt sich mal was, und soo klein ist der Tümpel auch nicht 3,5ha


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> so was ist hier nicht, ab und an verirrt sich mal was, und soo klein ist der Tümpel auch nicht 3,5ha


nun ja, Ursachen können viele in Frage kommen, das Füttern von Enten und Gänsen zählt jedoch definitiv zu den 
häufigsten Ursachen für Überdüngung in Kleingewässern (3,5 ha sind auch nicht viel), speziell in der Nähe von Städten.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Mai 2021)

Mein Hausgewässer liegt im Dahme-Spreewald Gebiet. 
Leider mussten wir die letzten Jahre über feststellen das das Angeln immer weniger Fische bringt. 
Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren massenhaft Algen, kaum mehr Bewegung des Wassers, und Futterfische sieht man so gut wie gar keine mehr. Sah man vor einigen Jahren, abends noch hunderte Ringe an der Oberfläche, sind es heute nurnoch ganz ganz vereinzelte. 
Aale gab es dieses Jahr noch gar keine. Und auch Hechte sind erst zwei gefangen worden. Bei 5 Anglern die regelmäßig angeln, ist das quasi nichts. 
Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen bei 2,5 Stunden Stippen gerade mal 4 Fische,  an Stellen wo es früher hunderte Fische gab. 
Ich hoffe das sich das Gewässer über die Jahre wieder erholt und es wieder bergauf geht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Mai 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## rustaweli (21. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das Gutachten wird aber einigen Karpfenfreaks gar nicht gefallen


Für die haben wir noch genug andere Seen oder Abschnitte mit hohem Satzerbesatz. 
Mich freut es sogar irgendwie etwas. Endlich bauen wir etwas neu auf mit gescheitem Besatz. Schleie, Barsch, Hecht... Auch die Fangbeschränkungen begrüße ich sehr. Würde sogar noch weiter gehen und zusätzlich sogar Gesamtentnahmen begrenzen. Da bei uns eh alles elektronisch läuft, Begehungen, Fänge, sollte das kein Problem sein. Gut auch die Unterstützung durch die Stadt, auch finanziell. Sehe das als Chance auf ein gesundes Gewässer, ohne die ganzen Küchensatzer. Vernünftige Besatzpolitik! Wird schön in 2-3 Jahren mit dem Kahn rauszufahren und mit einer Rute die Sonnenauf,- u Untergänge zu genießen. Auf einem gesundem Gewässer alter Schule.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Mai 2021)

In einem mir gut bekannten Altwasser, das scheinbar von unten auch mit Quellen bespeist wird, und ansonsten keine Nährstoffeinträge bekannt sind.
(Zumindest keine Gülle oder anderes offensichtliches.)
Ich würd das Altwasser eher als Nährstoffarm erachten. Selbst da wachsen Algen. (Braune Fladen)
Relativ klares Wasser. Da löst sich im Herbst der Algenteppich Fleckenweise vom Boden und treiben auf. Das schon seit ich das kenne. 
Ob das nun die selben Algen sind, oder Andere weis ich nicht. 

Wäre wohl zu überlegen, das an euer Gewässerwart / WWA eine Wasserprobe, zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten macht und die Algen bestimmen lässt.
Dann kann man weiter sehen. 

Ebenso findet seit ca. 2 Jahren im Spätsommer im Fluss ähnliches statt. aber das sind etwas größere und grüne Flecken, die da abtreiben.
Obwohl das Flusswasser viel klarer geworden ist, also weniger Nährstoffe haben sollte.

Ob da nun die heissen Sommer, das sauberere Wasser und somit das Algenwachstum oder andere Algenarten, oder nach der Feldernte bei Regen dann mehr Erdreich/ Nährstoffeintrag, oder..........?, oder Kombinationen die Ursachen sind, und ob das für was positiv und negativ ist?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> In einem mir gut bekannten Altwasser, das scheinbar von unten auch mit Quellen bespeist wird, und ansonsten keine Nährstoffeinträge bekannt sind.
> (Zumindest keine Gülle oder anderes offensichtliches.)
> Ich würd das Altwasser eher als Nährstoffarm erachten. Selbst da wachsen Algen.


Hallo,

das Gleiche habe ich auch schon an der Aischquelle (Topfquelle) gesehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Floma (23. Mai 2021)

Von drei Seiten Acker + Nilgänse. Da haben wir das auch erlebt.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2021)

An den Flüssen fallen mir immer wieder die dunkelbraunen schmierigen Beläge auf, die quasi alles überziehen. Gibt es in den Bächen hingegen überhaupt nicht.


----------

